# walbro carb kits



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

I would like to keep some carb kits on hand as i do a few chain saws and weed eaters from time to time. How many models of walbro carbs are there and how many different kits are there. I know the kits fit alot of different carbs. And where is a good place to get them from. UncleTom


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

There are alot of different kits. Personally, I would contact your local small engine shop and see if they will order a master rebuild kit for you.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Walbro Carbs?*

Would Walbro be the manufacture of many small 4-stroke engine carbs as well? Like found in a Kohler, B/S, etc?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, some of them use em. 4 horse b&s i got a little bit back used a walbro carb.


----------

